# الأقسام التقنية > أخبار التكنولوجيا وجديد الحاسوب >  نظارة ذكية توفر ترجمة فوري

## MiSteR LoNeLy

نشرت بتاريخ - الخميس,05 نوفمبر , 2009 -15:56

أنتجت شركة ان اي سي للتكنولوجيا المتقدمة نظارة يمكنها تقديم شريط ترجمة. وتشمل هذه النظارة التي أطلق عليها تيلي سكوتر سماعة رأس ومكبر للصور.

وتقول شركة ان اي سي انها تهدف الى انتاج نسخة من هذه النظارة تقدم ترجمة فورية لمحادثة بين شخصين لا توجد بينهما لغة مشتركة.

وذكرت الشركة انه كان قد تم انتاج هذه النظارة لمساعدة عناصر فريق المبيعات بتوفير المعلومات لهم عن التاريخ الشرائي للزبائن من خلال إظهاره أمام أعينهم فيما يتحاورون معهم.

وأضافت ثم وجدنا انه يمكن تطوير الخدمة وتوفير الترجمة حيث يلتقط الميكروفون الموجود في سماعة الراس الأصوات ويضخها في برنامج للترجمة يحول الأصوات الى نصوص مكتوبة ويعيدها الى السماعة وفيما يسمع المستخدم الأصوات يقرأ شريط الترجمة على مكبر الصورة .

وقال تاكايوكو أومينو المتحدث باسم شركو ان اي سي لوكالة الأنباء الفرنسية ان هذا الجهاز يمكن استخدامه في الأحاديث الخاصة التي لا يستحب وجود مترجم فيها .

وقالت الشركة انه سيتم طرح الجهاز الجديد في السوق اليابانية في نوفمبر/تشرين ثاني عام 2010 ولكن دون خدمة الترجمة التي سيتم توفيرها بحلول عام 2011.

[IMG]http://productnews.link.net/BBC/arab...sub-afp226.jpg[/IMG] 

bbcarabic.com

----------


## شذى البنفسج

عشنا وشفنا .. 
يعطيك الف عافية عالموضوع ..

----------

